# These guys are f#$@ing nuts



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

Their balls must weigh 20 lb's

If you don't want to watch the whole thing, start at 3:00


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 4, 2013)

ya no thanks.... crazy mfers


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 4, 2013)

holy crap! and I thought the Porcupine Rim trail I did in Moab was bad. It's like a superhighway compared to this one.


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

I have to wonder about these guys. It's like a parachute would be mandatory for that run. Srsly.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

why even bother wearing a helmet?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 4, 2013)

Not worth it.  I like life thankyouverymuch.

Sadly, I'm sure someone dies riding that shot someday and inevitably someone will say, "At least they died doing something they loved."


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

I wonder if the sides are truly that steep. Sometimes the gopro can distort a bit.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 4, 2013)

I doubt the steepness of the sides concerns these guys since they are utterly launching off those cliffs, sometimes one after another.

Truly sick.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 5, 2013)

This makes zippety look like a four lane highway and i got real shaky on that.


----------

